# Nissan : Sentra 1993 Nissan Sentra Electric Vehicle, EV, Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Mar-06-2011 18:39:27 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

